# New sea middle/background/etc.



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

Okay, so all the new sea graphics are cool and all, but is Nintendo NUTS?  A total of 1,050 tickets to complete the look?!  I know they?re running a business and all, but they?ve just gone from ?You don?t really need to spend money? to ?Yeah, you do!? And I?ll probably break down and buy tickets!  Well, as I said in another post, I haven?t spent a dime on the game and I do think it?s worth more than free....

All that said, it?s crazy that you can now change the sky.


----------



## LuciaMew (Mar 15, 2018)

I love the theme but I hate the price. My only concern is that are they time limited? If they are not, I might just probably admire the setting through review instead of buying everything. In my opinion, it actually looks better when viewing from faraway. I would rather save my tickets for special items like Celeste telescope.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're time limited. I think the in-game information tells for sure.


----------



## Aaren (Mar 15, 2018)

Ras said:


> All that said, it’s crazy that you can now change the sky.



I bought just the sky (300 Leaf Tickets hhgghhh) but I think it looks awesome even you don't have other parts of the set! 


The price still hurts though.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

That's good to hear. I've only got 167 tickets right now. I don't spend tickets often, but they go fast when I do.


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd like to think that they'll always have this background set for every fishing tourney to come which may explain the insane price. But if not then I would be angered by this completely.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 15, 2018)

I mean the prices aren't too different from the normal ones, considering it's limited(not sure)..
it's just a lot of expensive pieces at once(two more than the other remodels).. I wish they had one of them available for bells or like all 50 tickets less or so dunno..

I caved in and got the background for 150, debating if I should get the foreground too, we'll see. don't like spending so many tickets ^^;; .. the sky is definetly too pricey for me


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 15, 2018)

I am not that crazy about the fishing look so I will probably not shell out all those leaf tickets.  I will be able to judge better when I actually see some of this stuff set up in another player's camp.  I liked the fish and isect furniture from New Leaf so much better.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 15, 2018)

I think they have no time limit. In the catalog, they do not appear as special elements.


----------



## amemome (Mar 15, 2018)

I bought the whole look, but I feel like currently there isn't much in terms of furniture that complements the sea look. I'm thinking of what i want it to be like but the fishing tourney furniture isn't too generous...

If you want to check out the complete sea look at my campsite, feel free to do so! (My FC is 8253 7901 593)


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll see where I am at near the end of the event but probably buy it anyway because I do love the look! I still have to buy Nintendo carpet and Celeste >.>


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 15, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I'll see where I am at near the end of the event but probably buy it anyway because I do love the look! I still have to buy Nintendo carpet and Celeste >.>



I decided to go ahead and pick up the Nintendo Carpet and Celeste because the gaps for those items in my catalog would bother me more than not having the sea background and because I didn't have enough tickets to get the full look anyhoo. Hopefully it'll stick around, and I'll have something to save up my tickets for.


----------



## Libra (Mar 15, 2018)

I didn't buy any of them (don't like them all that much), but it's cool that we're able to change specific parts of our campsite!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2018)

Haha, screw that.  Nintendo be getting greedy up in here.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

It’d cost me the whole $40 pack! I want it just to have everything, but I don’t see ever actually using it, so I’m going to stay strong and say no! Or, get it piecemeal over several tourneys.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 15, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I decided to go ahead and pick up the Nintendo Carpet and Celeste because the gaps for those items in my catalog would bother me more than not having the sea background and because I didn't have enough tickets to get the full look anyhoo. Hopefully it'll stick around, and I'll have something to save up my tickets for.



I really do like the terrain, maybe they aren't limited time items. But I think for now I'll get Celeste and Nintendo Carpet for catalog.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 15, 2018)

What is the Nintendo Carpet?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 15, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> What is the Nintendo Carpet?



I meant the Mario rug! You have to use Leaf Tickets to get it.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

I really love the look if it all and I think Octavian would be super excited! But I can’t afford the tickets. I’m really bummed out. I love having fish tanks again though. I always had them in my other games.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't even like it. The only things from the fishing event that I'll ever use are the aquariums. 

Same with the Mario furniture, which I never liked in any of the AC games. I only crafted the stuff to get the leaf rewards, but I'll never use any of it.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

I went to amemome’s camp and the backgrounds and stuff look super cool. Still, spensive. 

I like these aquariums much better than the ones in New Leaf. As an aside, if the next full game requires crafting and therefore giving animals a lot of fish and bugs, I hope they drop them ruining their homes by turning them into nature preserves with no furniture.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

it feels like every time i start to get a decent amount of leaf tickets together nintendo always finds a way to make them lower back down to less than 100 again, lol. i wont be buying it unless theres a bunch of quests for a lot of leaf tickets in the future.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

amemome said:


> I bought the whole look, but I feel like currently there isn't much in terms of furniture that complements the sea look. I'm thinking of what i want it to be like but the fishing tourney furniture isn't too generous...
> 
> If you want to check out the complete sea look at my campsite, feel free to do so! (My FC is 8253 7901 593)


It looks awesome. The envy is HUGE!


----------



## amemome (Mar 15, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> It looks awesome. The envy is HUGE!




thanks for checking it out!  i guess that puts my 1000 leaf tickets to good use then


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2018)

is anyone gonna question HOW this works geographically? also hell nah that price is insane i'm just gonna rely on my friends to buy it for me so i can see it in their campsite lol


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 16, 2018)

I bought it all - I had enough leaf tickets and this theme is just too cool not to have! However, I am still enjoying my spring/flower layout, and will continue to do so until I get tired of it. I'll probably change over to the Sea theme as the weather (in real life) gets warmer.


----------



## Aaren (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone else noticed this?
If you try to put new aquariums on a table inside your camper, they will drop inside the table they were on when you leave your camper and come back? I didn't try this in the first floor but it does it in the second floor anyway.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 16, 2018)

amemome said:


> thanks for checking it out!  i guess that puts my 1000 leaf tickets to good use then



In my opinion, OH YES! I think it looks bloody amazing. I'm seriously tempted to shell out (ha ha) some real life dough for this.



poyonomatopoeia said:


> is anyone gonna question HOW this works geographically?



The same way we question how animals are able to walk upright, carry tons of crafting materials in their pockets, talk to us, and play musical instruments? Naaaah.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 16, 2018)

It would be 55 ****ing dollars to buy the whole thing. I normally support Nintendo but really? You have to pay the full price of a game to get ONE theme. Seems a bit ridiculous to me. 

Also, I realize they need to make money and I?m not saying they shouldn?t charge at all. But I think it shouldn?t be more than $2-3 per piece of the theme.


----------



## wenom (Mar 17, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> It would be 55 ****ing dollars to buy the whole thing. I normally support Nintendo but really? You have to pay the full price of a game to get ONE theme. Seems a bit ridiculous to me.
> 
> Also, I realize they need to make money and I?m not saying they shouldn?t charge at all. But I think it shouldn?t be more than $2-3 per piece of the theme.



i agree totally, it's a ridiculous cost!
of course this game is a free to play
game, so they have to make money
through microtransactions but this
is just kinda icky to me. : (

i'm more disappointed than sad

they are really pretty though, just
wish that i could afford to buy them!​


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 17, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I normally support Nintendo but really?





wenom said:


> of course this game is a free to play
> game, so they have to make money
> through microtransactions but this
> is just kinda icky to me. : (
> ​



This is definitely the first time I've felt like they're making an ugly cash grab. For a four-part theme that I  would imagine is very popular, the cost really is outrageous. I'd feel differently if there were more Leaf Ticket rewards for the tourney -- and maybe there will be in the next ones -- but it's not like they're even giving us a chance to play for those tickets. Maybe it's just that I can't imagine any theme I could possibly want more than this one (I am obsessed with aquaria and marine biology), but it just seems mean-spirited whereas they're usually pretty generous. 

Like I love the fact you can pay for different decks with wood and not tickets. It would be great if they had arranged something along these lines, where you still have to grind for the materials but it's not an out-and-out money thing.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 17, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> This is definitely the first time I've felt like they're making an ugly cash grab. For a four-part theme that I  would imagine is very popular, the cost really is outrageous. I'd feel differently if there were more Leaf Ticket rewards for the tourney -- and maybe there will be in the next ones -- but it's not like they're even giving us a chance to play for those tickets. Maybe it's just that I can't imagine any theme I could possibly want more than this one (I am obsessed with aquaria and marine biology), but it just seems mean-spirited whereas they're usually pretty generous.
> 
> Like I love the fact you can pay for different decks with wood and not tickets. It would be great if they had arranged something along these lines, where you still have to grind for the materials but it's not an out-and-out money thing.



I really wish I had have saved my leaf tickets. I want to camp under the sea too! I’m not prepared to pay for leaf tickets so I’m not going to be able to complete the look and I don’t want just one part of it. My favourite part is the sea as the sky. I love the way Nintendo does water.


----------



## Ras (Mar 20, 2018)

Interestingly, this stuff is still available. I thought it would disappear with the end of the tourney, but I guess you might be able to buy it slowly over time as you amass leaf tickets.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 24, 2018)

Ras said:


> Interestingly, this stuff is still available. I thought it would disappear with the end of the tourney, but I guess you might be able to buy it slowly over time as you amass leaf tickets.



I’m so happy about this! I’m saving my leaf tickets. It will take some time but I think but I’ll work towards it. Unless they do another gardening event that will eat up all of my leaf tickets. I’m trying to avoid buying my way in to the quarry which is the main every day drain on leaf tickets.


----------

